# www.gentoo.gr

## bld

Καλησπέρα,

Από όσο ξέρω κανείς μας δεν έχει ιδεα, πιανού μπορεί να είναι το ελληνικό mirror του gentoo http://wwww.gentoo.gr .

Καλό θα ήταν, πιστεύω, να επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί του και να του ζητήσουμε

αν μπορεί να γίνει ελληνικό το website. Δεν θα μου άρεζε η ιδέα να γίνει

ένα ακόμη Gentoo mirror. Καλύτερα θα ήταν να πάρουμε το website και να

κάνουμε κάτι δικό μας. Να μπορούμε να βάλουμε και δικά μας papers μόνο για έλληνες. Έτσι κι αλλιώς το Gentoo έχει official website και δεν μπορείς παρά να παραπέμπεις εκεί τους χρήστες... 

Ξέρει κάνεις πως μπορούμε να επικοινωνήσουμε με τον owner του gentoo.gr ?

ευχαριστώ.

----------

## dimopoulos

 *bld wrote:*   

> ????????? ??? ????.
> 
> ????? ??????????? ?????? ??? ????? ?????? ????? ???? ?? url. ???????
> 
> ????? ????? ???, ???? ???? ?? ???? ?? ??????????????? ???? ??? ???
> ...

 

Adelfe pali kinezika blepoume. Dokimase afto pou egrapsa sto allo post mou se afto to forum. Mporei na mporeseis na grapseis Ellinika etsi.

Nikos

----------

## bld

okay, τώρα τα βλέπω μια χαρούλα   :Razz: 

----------

## dimopoulos

Teleia! Twra... ti egrapses parapanw   :Cool:   :Cool: 

Nikos

----------

## parapente

8elei ligh prospa8eia apo oti blepw gia na kataferoume na diabasoume ta ellhnika apo oti blepw  :Confused:  . Telos pantwn! To post tou bld mporeite na to deite an alla3ete to encoding se iso8859-7.

Den mporw na apanthsw me sigouria sthn erwthsh sou bld alla molis prin apo ligo ekana ena "emerge sync" kai sas para8etw to mhnyma tou rsync pou isws na einai kai h apanthsh  :Wink:  :

```

>>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage...

This is rsync2.gr.gentoo.org 

official nane for rsync.gentoo.gr

Have fun with gentoo

- If you have any problems please send them via

  e-mail to admin@gentoo.gr

Hosting by Hellas On Line SA (www.hol.gr)

```

Mou fainetai bebaia ligo dyskolo h HOL na exei sthsei server gia to gentoo... Isws apla kapoios na to exei agorasei bebaia apo thn HOL.

----------

## bld

βρήκα ένα email θα στείλω email αύριο η σήμερα το βραδύ.. δηλαδή

πιο αργά .. το βράδυ..   :Razz: 

----------

## Captain

Όντως είναι HOL:

traceroute to penguin.gentoo.gr (62.38.102.66), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  isdn-her-02L0.forthnet.gr (194.219.239.166)  28.593 ms  23.876 ms  23.958 ms

 2  tromos.forthnet.gr (193.92.145.8 :Cool:   27.036 ms  23.921 ms  23.957 ms

 3  core-ath-01-Hssi4105.forthnet.gr (194.219.199.37)  31.965 ms  31.922 ms  31.954 ms

 4  core-ath-04.forthnet.gr (194.219.227.104)  31.962 ms  31.920 ms  31.963 ms

 5  aixS2-0.forthnet.gr (194.219.253.158)  33.046 ms  43.010 ms  36.883 ms

 6  hol.aix.gr (195.130.89.5)  47.967 ms  31.918 ms  31.971 ms

 7  ATM3-0-153.ath07.core.hol.gr (195.97.113.165)  39.964 ms  39.912 ms  39.965 ms

 8  gigaeth0-1.ath11.core.hol.gr (62.38.4.80)  39.967 ms  71.922 ms  71.967 ms

 9  195.97.114.1 (195.97.114.1)  71.970 ms  39.900 ms  39.966 ms

10  * *

----------

## gstag

kalispera ,

Apo katalaba me phaxnate , loipon eimai stin diathesi sas  :Smile: 

----------

## Slammer

 *gstag wrote:*   

> kalispera ,
> 
> Apo katalaba me phaxnate , loipon eimai stin diathesi sas 

 

Grigorh Geia!

Eixame aporia poios einai aytos poy exei to gentoo.gr mia kai eimaste toso ligoi edw mesa (kai aytoi, twra teleytaia bre8hkame....)

Me th kalyterh organwsh mas, isws einai dynato na proxwrhsoyme se kapoies metafraseis 'h akoma kai sth ekdosh toy GWN sta ellhnika.

Protaseis???

----------

## gstag

 :Smile:  an den nomizo na eimaste ligoi aplos kribonte polloi  :Smile: 

mia idea einai na steiloume kapoio mail ston svyatogor@gentoo.org poy einai ypeuthinos kai gia tis metafraseis tou documentation

----------

## bld

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το ελληνικό Gentoo Community!  :Smile: 

Πρώτα απόλα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσο εάν θέλεται να κάνουμε απλώς ένα

ελληνικό mirror του gentoo ή κάτι διαφορετικό. 

Νομίζω πως κάτι διαφορετικό θα ήταν καλύτερο και χρησιμότερο

καθώς θα μπορούσαμε να εξυπηρετίσουμε καλύτερο τις ανάνγκες των

ελλήνων με τα διάφορα εξυδικευμένα προβλήματα. 

π.χ. Τα ελληνικά που ακόμα σήμερα είναι πρόβλημα για πόλλους από εμάς,

υπάρχει ένα κείμεντο του DJ_Art το οποίο μπορεί να βελτιωθεί πιστεύω..

Κι άλλα πολλά. Όπως ειδικά papers για user 56k και fetchmail. 

Φυσικά το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των κειμένων δεν μπορεί παρά να μεταφραστεί από το official website αλλά δεν ήθελα να έχουμε περιορισμούς από αυτό.

Για το GNW πιστεύω ότι είναι λιγάκι νωρίς, νομίζω ότι άλλα κείμενα επίγουν, όπως το "about" section τι είναι το "portage tree" τι είναι το "emerge" τι κάνει το καθένα, τι είναι τα "masked" αρχεία, κι άλλα gentoo specific θέματα. Για το GWN θα προτίμουσα να περιμένω ίσως και παραπάνω από 1 χρόνο.

Για το GNW σας έχω ένα script γραμμένο σε python για να το πέρνεται 

στην γλώσσα της επιλογής σας.. Το έγραψε για όλους εμάς o Teknux στο ιταλικό forum.

URL http://unixware.sourceforge.net/gwnshooter.py

Φιλικά Mario

----------

## gstag

Θα διαφωνήσω σε μερικά σημεία  :Sad: 

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λύση να κάνουμε «κάτι διαφορετικό» άλλωστε και το Gentoo Linux είναι  , με μερικές διαφοροποιήσεις συμφωνώ , αλλά Linux. 

Γιατί λοιπόν να δημιουργήσουμε ένα κλώνο από documentation ?  Oποιος θέλει να φτιάξει κάτι ειδικό πχ , HOW-TO για την fetchmail μπορεί να το κάνει contribute σε ολο το ελληνικο Linux community και οχι μονο στους φιλους του Gentoo και ο official τόπος είναι ο Linux.gr .

Πιστεύω ότι η καλύτερη λύση είναι να φτιαχτεί documentation MONO για το Gentoo δηλαδή μεταφράσεις από το documentation που ήδη υπάρχει , και ο καλύτερος δικτυακός τόπος για να ανέβει είναι στο official site του distribution που μας αρέσει  (www.gentoo.org), δεν βρίσκω κανένα λόγο να το κρατάμε κρυφό  :Smile: 

----------

## bld

Εντάξει λοιπόν! 

Για μένα είναι το ίδιο! Όπιος πιστεύει ότι μπορεί κι έχει την κατάλληλη εμπειρία και χρόνο λοιπόν ας πάρει το greek documentation project στα χέρια του κι αρχίζουμε ένα ένα να μεταφράζουμε τα κείμενα. 

Κάποιος να επικοινωνήση με τον svyatogor για να πάρουμε guidelines!!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## MasterX

Νομιζω οτι δε χρειαζεται να μεταφραστουν τα κειμενα στα Ελληνικα και αυτο γιατι ολοι οι Ελληνες γνωριζουν αγγλικα. Αυτο που χρειαζεται ειναι να χραφτουν HOW-TO που να εξηγουν πως μπορουν οι χρηστες να εχουν ελληνικα σε διαφορα προγραμματα.

Τι νομιζετε;

----------

## dimopoulos

Simfwnw. An kai kata ti gnwmi mou tha prepei opoiodipote metafrasmeno keimeno apo emas sto ekswteriko na kikloforisei se aftous pou zoune monima stin Ellada, mia pou kapoies fores i orologia einai diaforetiki kai orismenes lekseis - panta gia mena - einai agnwstes

Nikos

----------

## Deathwing00

 *gstag wrote:*   

> Θα διαφωνήσω σε μερικά σημεία 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λύση να κάνουμε «κάτι διαφορετικό» άλλωστε και το Gentoo Linux είναι  , με μερικές διαφοροποιήσεις συμφωνώ , αλλά Linux. 
> 
> Γιατί λοιπόν να δημιουργήσουμε ένα κλώνο από documentation ?  Oποιος θέλει να φτιάξει κάτι ειδικό πχ , HOW-TO για την fetchmail μπορεί να το κάνει contribute σε ολο το ελληνικο Linux community και οχι μονο στους φιλους του Gentoo και ο official τόπος είναι ο Linux.gr .
> ...

 

Epitrepse mou apla na sou pw ena pragma. Tha eitan oreo na kamname metafrasi to site tou gentoo sta ellinika.

Defteron, ama theloume na kanoume documentation opiou idos theloume, esy den eisai kanis gia na mas peis na min to kanoume. Ama theloume na kanoume klono, tha to kanoume.

Triton, i protasei einai na paroume tis newsletters kai oles tis 'official documentation'  kai na tis metafrasoume.

Tetarto kai telefteo, ama xrisimopioume gentoo, kai kanoume documentation gia gentoo einai giati theloume na traviksoume osous perisoterous xristes sto gentoo, opote ama kanis pou xrisimopiei alo linux thelei ta HOWTO mas, na valei gentoo prota.

Pistevo na ksekatharisa to pragma.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Νομιζω οτι δε χρειαζεται να μεταφραστουν τα κειμενα στα Ελληνικα και αυτο γιατι ολοι οι Ελληνες γνωριζουν αγγλικα. Αυτο που χρειαζεται ειναι να χραφτουν HOW-TO που να εξηγουν πως μπορουν οι χρηστες να εχουν ελληνικα σε διαφορα προγραμματα.
> 
> Τι νομιζετε;

 

Esto kai na min xriazete, einai ntropi na iparxoun ellines sto gentoo kai na min to metafrasoun, esto kai gia agapi stin glosa tous. Pws einai dinaton na epitrepoume i tourki na exoun arxisei idi tin metafrasi kai emis oxi?

Grigora oloi stin douleia! Tha arxisoume me to 'Installation Instructions'

Episis, o parapente protinei tin metafrasi kathe newsletter... empros loipon!

----------

## bld

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Νομιζω οτι δε χρειαζεται να μεταφραστουν τα κειμενα στα Ελληνικα και αυτο γιατι ολοι οι Ελληνες γνωριζουν αγγλικα. Αυτο που χρειαζεται ειναι να χραφτουν HOW-TO που να εξηγουν πως μπορουν οι χρηστες να εχουν ελληνικα σε διαφορα προγραμματα.
> 
> Τι νομιζετε;

 

Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτός είναι σοβαρός λόγος. Οποισδήποτε έχει φτάσει σε περιβάλων Unix-like γνώριζει την αγγλική. Πιστεύεις οτι οι γερμανοί και οι ιταλοί δεν γνωρίζουνε αγγλικά? Ο λόγος που μεταφράζεται ένα κείμενο είναι η ευκολία. Σκέψου ένα κείμενο για το Device Filesystem support στο Gentoo στα αγγλικά θα κάνεις μισή με μια όρα να το διαβάσεις, ενώ στα ελληνικά ένα τέταρτο και σίγουρα θα το κατανοήσεις καλύτερα. 

Για το θέμα του www.gentoo.gr τώρα δεν ξέρω.. καλό θα ήταν να αφήσουμε τις εριστικές ρήσης και να δούμε όλοι μαζοι τι θα γίνει. 

Εγώ πρότεινα κάτι, κάποιος πρότεινε κάτι άλλο δεν συμένει οτι θα τον φάμε ζωντανό. 

Περιμένω να ακούσω κι άλλες προτάσεις κι ότι αποφασίσουνε οι πολλοί...

----------

## MasterX

Δε με ενδιαφερει τι κανουν οι Τουρκοι, οι Ιταλοι, οι Γερμανοι και ολοι οι υπολοιποι. Αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι οτι εχω διαφορα προβληματα με τα ελληνικα και θα ημουν ιδιαιτερα ευτυχισμενος αν μπορουσα να τα λυσω. Αν κατι μπορεις να το βρεις στα αγγλικα, θα το διαβασεις, αν ομως δεν υπαρχει, τι θα κανεις; Θα ρωτησεις. Συνεπως ενα HOW-TO ειναι πιο χρησιμο. Και ακομη, αν διαβασετε στο GREEK FORUM θα δειτε οτι οι περισσοτερες ερωτησεις ειναι για το πως μπορουν να γινουν καποια πραγματα, Πχ τονοι, ελληνικο λεξικο κ.λ.π. Κανενας δεν ηρθε να ρωτησει τι σημαινει αυτη η λεξη Η επειδη δεν καταλαbε πως δουλευει το ταδε που ηταν γραμμενο στα αγγλικα. Εν κατακλειδι, για ερωτησεις γενικης φυσης υπαρχουν εκατομμυρια ατομα στο κοσμο που μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν. Για ερωτησεις σχετικα με τα ελληνικα, μονο οι Ελληνες μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν.

----------

## Deathwing00

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Δε με ενδιαφερει τι κανουν οι Τουρκοι, οι Ιταλοι, οι Γερμανοι και ολοι οι υπολοιποι. Αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι οτι εχω διαφορα προβληματα με τα ελληνικα και θα ημουν ιδιαιτερα ευτυχισμενος αν μπορουσα να τα λυσω. Αν κατι μπορεις να το βρεις στα αγγλικα, θα το διαβασεις, αν ομως δεν υπαρχει, τι θα κανεις; Θα ρωτησεις. Συνεπως ενα HOW-TO ειναι πιο χρησιμο. Και ακομη, αν διαβασετε στο GREEK FORUM θα δειτε οτι οι περισσοτερες ερωτησεις ειναι για το πως μπορουν να γινουν καποια πραγματα, Πχ τονοι, ελληνικο λεξικο κ.λ.π. Κανενας δεν ηρθε να ρωτησει τι σημαινει αυτη η λεξη Η επειδη δεν καταλαbε πως δουλευει το ταδε που ηταν γραμμενο στα αγγλικα. Εν κατακλειδι, για ερωτησεις γενικης φυσης υπαρχουν εκατομμυρια ατομα στο κοσμο που μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν. Για ερωτησεις σχετικα με τα ελληνικα, μονο οι Ελληνες μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν.

 

Diafono me tin gnomi sou: Ama emis den smproksoume to pragma gia na eksaplothei i elliniki glosa ston kosmo, den tha to kanei kanis alos! Ama den sou aresei i idea, apla min simetexeis, kanis den se ipoxreonei, ala min BLOKAREIS aftous pou theloun!!!

----------

## Slammer

Nomizw oti ayto poy epigei einai merika guidelines, estw kai se morfi sticky threads sto forum poy 8a lynoyn merika basika problhmata....

opws ellhnika, kwdikopoihsh, ellhnikos or8ografos klp..... merika pragmata dhladh poy aforoyn amesa th xrhsh sta ellhnika. Fysika kai 8a prepei na ginei metafrash twn official documents toy Gentoo.

Etsi ki alliws omws opoios 8elei 3ekina apo kati, otan exei kati etoimo to stelnoyme... apla pragmata....

----------

## bld

 *MasterX wrote:*   

> Δε με ενδιαφερει τι κανουν οι Τουρκοι, οι Ιταλοι, οι Γερμανοι και ολοι οι υπολοιποι. Αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι οτι εχω διαφορα προβληματα με τα ελληνικα και θα ημουν ιδιαιτερα ευτυχισμενος αν μπορουσα να τα λυσω. Αν κατι μπορεις να το βρεις στα αγγλικα, θα το διαβασεις, αν ομως δεν υπαρχει, τι θα κανεις; Θα ρωτησεις. Συνεπως ενα HOW-TO ειναι πιο χρησιμο. Και ακομη, αν διαβασετε στο GREEK FORUM θα δειτε οτι οι περισσοτερες ερωτησεις ειναι για το πως μπορουν να γινουν καποια πραγματα, Πχ τονοι, ελληνικο λεξικο κ.λ.π. Κανενας δεν ηρθε να ρωτησει τι σημαινει αυτη η λεξη Η επειδη δεν καταλαbε πως δουλευει το ταδε που ηταν γραμμενο στα αγγλικα. Εν κατακλειδι, για ερωτησεις γενικης φυσης υπαρχουν εκατομμυρια ατομα στο κοσμο που μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν. Για ερωτησεις σχετικα με τα ελληνικα, μονο οι Ελληνες μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν.

 

Κι αλλιώς να το πάρεις το θέμα, εάν κάποιος δεν ξέρει αγγλικά τι γίνεται?

Θα τον στείλουμε να μάθει? Το θέμα το documentation είναι η αρχή για οποιοδήποτε project.

----------

## MasterX

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diafono me tin gnomi sou: Ama emis den smproksoume to pragma gia na eksaplothei i elliniki glosa ston kosmo, den tha to kanei kanis alos! Ama den sou aresei i idea, apla min simetexeis, kanis den se ipoxreonei, ala min BLOKAREIS aftous pou theloun!!!

 

Εξαπλωση Ελληνικης γλωσσας;; Μπλοκαρω τους αλλους;;;

Συγνωμη, αλλα πως θα επιτυχεις την εξαπλωση της Ελληνικης γλωσσας; με το μεταφρασεις τα documents για το Gentoo; Δηλαδη, ο Γερμανος Η ο Τουρκος θα μαθουν Ελληνικα για να τα διαβασουν!!!!

Απο την αλλη με ποιο τροπο μπολοκαρω. Αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι υπαρχουν αρκετοι που συμφωνουν μαζι μου. 

Δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα να μεταφρσστουν "ολα" στα Ελληνικα. Το ερωτημα ομως ειναι τι ειναι σημαντικο. Αφου γινει αυτο ας ασχοληθουμε και με τα αλλα. Οπως βλεπετε χησιμοποιησα ονομαστικη που σημαινει οτι θελω και εγω να βοηθησω. Πρωτου ομως ξεκινησω τη μεταφραση πρεπει να καταφερω να γραφω με τονους!! Για αυτο ας στρωθω στη δουλεια   :Smile: 

----------

## Deathwing00

 *MasterX wrote:*   

>  *Deathwing00 wrote:*   
> 
> Diafono me tin gnomi sou: Ama emis den smproksoume to pragma gia na eksaplothei i elliniki glosa ston kosmo, den tha to kanei kanis alos! Ama den sou aresei i idea, apla min simetexeis, kanis den se ipoxreonei, ala min BLOKAREIS aftous pou theloun!!! 
> 
> Εξαπλωση Ελληνικης γλωσσας;; Μπλοκαρω τους αλλους;;;
> ...

 

OK... egw pantos den exw kanena provlima na kanw SWITCH sto windoze (  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) gia na metafraso... diladi provlima exw... ala ti na kanoume, ama den paei, e, den paei!

Loipon, protino na arxisoume me tin simantikoteri metafrasi... Installation Instructions. (Ola ta ala einai axrista dixos afto to manual... ti na ta kaneis ta ala ama den mporeses na etimaseis to sistima sou!  :Laughing: )

I methodos pou protino gia tin metafrasi einai na ginete metafrasi 'section-by-section'... diladi, opote kapios exei xrono kai oreksi, na pernei mia section tou document (pou na min exei metafrasti) kai na tin kani post metafrasmeni edw sto forum mas, meta i aloi tha kitaksoume na min lipei tipota kai ta lipa... pws sas fenete?

----------

## parapente

Διαφωνώ με τις απόψεις των MasterX και gstag (εν μέρη). Δεν υπάρχει λόγος ύπαρξης αυτού του forum αν όλοι οι έλληνες γνωρίζουν καλά αγγλικά και μπορούν με άνεση να εκφραστούν κάνοντας τις ερωτήσεις τους και διαβάζοντας τις απαντήσεις που μπορεί να τους δώσει κάποιος. Κατά τη γνώμη μου θα ήταν καλό να γίνει μετάφραση του site του Gentoo διατηρώντας την ήδη υπάρχουσα δομή (όπως ακριβώς έκαναν και οι φίλοι μας οι Ιαπωνέζοι στο www.gentoo.gr.jp  :Wink:  ). Είναι πιστεύω πολύ ευκολότερο έτσι για κάποιον που έχει ήδη δει την σελίδα του gentoo να βρεί αυτό που ψάχνει και είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα layout που έχει ήδη δοκιμαστεί από το να ξεκινήσεις με ένα νέο. Από την άλλη αν έχουμε κανέναν που είναι αρκετά καλός στο στήσιμο σελίδων με μια καλή πρόταση δεν θα πούμε και όχι  :Razz:  . Το documentation και τα νέα του gentoo είναι η καλύτερη αρχή έτσι ώστε να δείξουμε στους νέους έλληνες χρήστες του linux το πρόσωπο του gentoo και την φιλοσοφία που το ακολουθεί. Το newsletter ίσως θα πρέπει να περιμένει λίγο ακόμα γιατί χρειάζεται μάλλον αρκετή δουλειά για να είναι στην ώρα του. Οποιαδήποτε πρόταση φυσικά είναι πάντα συζητήσιμη.

----------

## bld

Εγώ προτείνω ο slammer να αναλάβει να το guideline. Πρέπει να επικηνωνισούμε και με official gentoo documentation για να ξέρουμε πάνω σε τι θα γίνει η μετάφραση.. 

Kαλύτερα να γίνει κάτι οργανωμένο.

----------

## parapente

#$%#% δεν σας προλαβαίνω! Μέχρι να γράψω το post μου *τσουπ* εμφανίζονται άλλα δυο! Και μέχρι να κάνω ξανά reply ακόμα ένα! (bld σε έφαγα με διαφορά δευτερολέπτων!  :Razz:  ). Συμφωνώ με τον bld. Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια οργάνωση για να μην μεταφρόζουμε όλοι την εισαγωγή ενώ θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε το μισό κείμενο προς μετάφραση ταυτόχρονα.

----------

## bld

εγώ πάλι θα ήθελα κάτι σαν το www.gentoo.it που ενώ έχει άμεση σχέση με το www.gentoo.org είναι κάτι διαφορετικό στο οποίο υπάρχουνα όλα τα howto που βρίσκουμε και στο official αλλά έχει και κάπια extras.

----------

## alfotis

Το gentoo.it είναι φοβερό και απ'ότι βλέπω είναι στημένο με το PostNuke. 

Θα ήταν πολύ καλό για μένα πχ, σαν απλός χρήστης, να μπαίνω σε μια σελίδα γραμμένη στα Ελληνικά και να βλέπω πράγματα που με ενδιαφέρουν όπως την εγκατάσταση Ελληνικών, πως να δω αρχεία γραμμένα σε Ελληνικά, πως να εγκαταστήσει το Gentoo το κολλητάρι μου που δεν ξέρει καλά αγγλικά, χωρίς να με παίρνει τηλέφωνο για το τι θα πει installation κλπ. 

Φαντάζομαι πάντως πως το gentoo.org θα είναι φτιαγμένο με κάποιας μορφής content managment system (βλέπε php-nuke, post-nuke κλπ.) και επίσης φαντάζομαι, πως επειδή είναι μέλη της κοινότητας του opensource δεν θα έχουν πρόβλημα να μας το δώσουν. (Τουλάχιστον στους moderators). Οπότε θα ήταν παρα πολύ εύκολο να το μεταφράσουμε. 

Έχετε δίκιο για το Installation Instructions. Αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι η πρώτη μας κίνηση. Η δεύτερη θα πρέπει να είναι η βελτίωση άρθρων που αφορούν την εγκατάσταση Ελληνικών. Σας θυμίζω οτι το topic Ελλληνικά στο gentoo = πονοκέφαλος το ξεκίνησα εγώ γιατί ενώ ξέρω καλά αγγλικά, δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ ένα αγγλικό άρθρο για αυτό το θέμα που να το διαβάσω εύκολα, χωρίς να κολλήσω. Επίσης, τα ελληνικά άρθρα που βρήκα, αφορούσαν κυρίως το SuSe, Red Hat κλπ. που όσο να'ναι έχουν διαφορές με το gentoo.

Προτείνω λοιπόν να μοιράσουμε τα άρθρα μεταξύ μας και να κυκλοφορήσει αρκετά σύντομα η ελληνική έκδοση του Installation Instructions. Επίσης, κάποιος να αναλάβει να κάνει "port" to άρθρο του DjArt για το gentoo. Ταυτόχρονα, μια ομάδα να αναλάβει την μετάφραση του gentoo.org για αρχή, και αν δούμε οτι σαν ομάδα μπορούμε να βουτήξουμε στα βαθιά, αναλαμβάνουμε και κάτι διαφορετικό. 

Ας γίνει λοιπόν ένα topic στο Ελληνικό forum με θέμα πχ Ζητείται Βοήθεια για το gentoo.gr στο οποίο θα κάνει ένα post ο καθένας μας που θέλει να βοηθήσει. Στη συνέχεια (μετά από 5 μέρες ας πούμε - που ελπίζω οτι θα σταματήσουν τα posts), μπορούμε να μοιράσουμε τα θέματα που θα μεταφράσει ο καθένας, ανάλογα και με τον ελεύθερο χρόνο του

----------

## bld

Εντάξει λοιπόν... πιος θα είναι συντονιστής?

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να θέλει να πάρει αυτό το project στα χέρια του?

----------

## dimopoulos

Epeidi eimai mapa stin organwsi den tha mporesw na prosferw boithia se afto ton tomea. Eimai mesa omws gia tin metafrasi kai gia to stisimo tou site. 

Mporoume poli grigora me php na kanoume mia selida poli kaliteri apo aftes pou iparxoune.

Nikos

----------

## bld

 *dimopoulos wrote:*   

> Epeidi eimai mapa stin organwsi den tha mporesw na prosferw boithia se afto ton tomea. Eimai mesa omws gia tin metafrasi kai gia to stisimo tou site. 
> 
> Mporoume poli grigora me php na kanoume mia selida poli kaliteri apo aftes pou iparxoune.
> 
> Nikos

 

Να υποθέσω ότι εσύ θα την κάνεις έτσι?   :Very Happy: 

Ωραία οπότε βρείκαμε τον designer μας λείπει ένας συντονιστής.

Δουλεύω σε κάποια projects τώρα και καλά θα ήταν να το πάρει κάποιος

πιο έμπειρος από μένα. 

Όποιος θέλει πάντως είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχει συμαντική βοήθεια από όλους μας.

----------

## alfotis

Εγώ θα μπορούσα να το κάνω, αλλά επειδή έχω μάθει να δουλεύω με χρονοδιάγραμμα πιστεύω οτι θα ήμουνα πιεστικός. Γνώμη μου είναι ο συντονιστής να είναι και web master στο gentoo.gr και επίσης το site να είναι στημένο στα ελληνικά το αργότερο σε ένα μήνα. Επίσης, εγώ Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα αντιμετωπίζω σύνδρομο στέρησης απο το Gentoo γιατί λείπω από την πόλη στην οποία σπουδάζω (δεν έχω πάρει notebook ακομα...    :Sad:     ) και εορτάζω στο πατρικό μου.

Θα μπορούσα τουλάχιστον από την πλευρά μου να κάνω customization σε κάποιο content managment system γραμμένο σε PHP (σε σχετικά μικρό χρονικό διάστημα) για να εξυπηρετεί τους σκοπούς μας. (να παρέχει documentation κλπ.). Κατόπιν, θα μπορούσα να γράψω κάποιο grgentoo-nuke  ας πούμε (δικό μας content managment), έτσι ώστε να ύπάρχει κάτι πραγματικά δικό μας στο web.

Λοιπόν;;;

----------

## parapente

 *Quote:*   

> Εγώ θα μπορούσα να το κάνω, αλλά επειδή έχω μάθει να δουλεύω με χρονοδιάγραμμα πιστεύω οτι θα ήμουνα πιεστικός.

 

Αυτό δεν νομίζω ότι είναι κακό. Απεναντίας μάλιστα! (Αρκεί βέβαια να μην καταλήξεις σε κάνα νοσοκομείο από το άγχος ενώ ο άλλος ακόμα ξύνεται  :Razz:  ). Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω την εμπειρία από οργάνωση project και μάλλον δεν θα σύμφερε να αναλλάβω αυτό μιας και εγώ είμαι σχεδόν το αντίθετο του alfotis (διαβάστε πάλι το nickname μου και θα καταλάβετε τι εννοώ  :Wink:  ). Άσε που κατά τον Μάρτη θα είμαι και κωλοφάνταρο  :Confused:  . Μια θετική ψήφος ακόμα στον alfotis για την θέση του συντονιστή της ομάδας. Όσο για Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα μην ανησυχείς! Έτσι και αλλιώς ο περισσότερος κόσμος θα λείπει (καλός ο κομπιούτορας αλλά οι κουραμπιέδες και το κοκορέτσι ακόμα καλύτερα!).

----------

## karoto

καλημέρα σας παιδια τι κανετε?

Τελικα με το site του Gentoo.gr  τι θα γίνει ποτε με το καλό θα λειτουργίσει?

----------

## bld

 *karoto wrote:*   

> καλημέρα σας παιδια τι κανετε?
> 
> Τελικα με το site του Gentoo.gr  τι θα γίνει ποτε με το καλό θα λειτουργίσει?

 

δεν νομίζω να λειτουργίσει ποτέ έτσι όπως το θέλαμε.

----------

## gstag

 *bld wrote:*   

>  *karoto wrote:*   καλημέρα σας παιδια τι κανετε?
> 
> Τελικα με το site του Gentoo.gr  τι θα γίνει ποτε με το καλό θα λειτουργίσει? 
> 
> δεν νομίζω να λειτουργίσει ποτέ έτσι όπως το θέλαμε.

 

δηλαδή ? 

Γιατί εγώ δεν εχω καταλάβει (διαβαζοντας ολο το topic) πως ακριβώς το θέλουμε

----------

## bld

 *greg wrote:*   

> δηλαδή ? 
> 
> Γιατί εγώ δεν εχω καταλάβει (διαβαζοντας ολο το topic) πως ακριβώς το θέλουμε

 

...

 *bld wrote:*   

> εγώ πάλι θα ήθελα κάτι σαν το www.gentoo.it που ενώ έχει άμεση σχέση με το www.gentoo.org είναι κάτι διαφορετικό στο οποίο υπάρχουνα όλα τα howto που βρίσκουμε και στο official αλλά έχει και κάπια extras.

 

auto enoousa, 

an den kanw lathos, eixes ekfrasi tin apopsi sou, h opoia apo merous mou einai apolita sevasti, opote to thema me auto to domain exei liksi.

----------

## karoto

Me sigxorite etsi? alla pali den katalaba? diladi den 8a dimiourgi8ei www.gentoo.gr? auto 8elete na mou peite?

----------

## gstag

Νομίζω πάντως ότι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις , θα πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα δημοψήφισμα για το τι πιστεύουν τουλάχιστον οι άνθρωποι που παρακολουθούν το forum για την ταυτότητα του www.gentoo.gr. 

Αν την δική σου bld άποψη την συμμερίζεται η πλειοψηφία είναι εξαιρετικά απλό να γίνει , αρκεί κάποιος να έχει και την κύρια εύθηνη για την υλοποίηση και το update του project 

Δεν νομίζω να μου ζήτησε κάποιος να φτιάξουμε κάτι στο Gentoo.gr και να το αρνήθηκα χωρίς  να το συζητήσουμε.   :Smile: 

----------

## bld

 *gstag wrote:*   

> Νομίζω πάντως ότι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις , θα πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα δημοψήφισμα για το τι πιστεύουν τουλάχιστον οι άνθρωποι που παρακολουθούν το forum για την ταυτότητα του www.gentoo.gr. 
> 
> Αν την δική σου bld άποψη την συμμερίζεται η πλειοψηφία είναι εξαιρετικά απλό να γίνει , αρκεί κάποιος να έχει και την κύρια εύθηνη για την υλοποίηση και το update του project 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να μου ζήτησε κάποιος να φτιάξουμε κάτι στο Gentoo.gr και να το αρνήθηκα χωρίς  να το συζητήσουμε.  

 

Αυτό είναι πολύ ευχάριστο, εγώ είχα την εντύπωση ότι το θέμα είχε τελιώσει.

Τώρα πρέπει να δούμε τι προτάσεις υπάρχουν κι αν συμφωνίσουμε κάπου, συνεχίζουμε.

----------

## Deathwing00

Egw tora lew kati alo: tis metafraseis pou kanoume tha tis valw se mia section sto site mou: http://hellas.homelinux.com

Pantos, kalo tha eitane na ta valoume sto gentoo.org Den xriazete na kanoume kati poli diskolo, isa isa ena mikro forum kai mia vasiki istoselida.

----------

## bld

 *Deathwing00 wrote:*   

> Egw tora lew kati alo: tis metafraseis pou kanoume tha tis valw se mia section sto site mou: http://hellas.homelinux.com
> 
> Pantos, kalo tha eitane na ta valoume sto gentoo.org Den xriazete na kanoume kati poli diskolo, isa isa ena mikro forum kai mia vasiki istoselida.

 

καλά είναι στην σελίδα σου, πως θα τα βρίσκουμε όμως? ίσως η καλύτερη λύση είναι το gentoo.gr να είναι mirror μεν αλλά να έχει και τα ελληνικά docs. Όταν τα μεταφράσουμε όλα μπορούμε να τα βάλουμε στο gentoo.org και είμαστε οκ.

----------

